# does bf% matter?



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

say 2 people, same height , muscle mass etc the only thing is different is the amount of bf%

person 1: 10% bf

person 2: 20% bf

would the amount of bf/extra weight make a difference in the amount of calories needed for gaining muscle..

and if so i would assume its kind of a stupid thing let your bf get to high as it would be harder to gain muscle(having to eat more)?


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd say slightly, you'd have to use more energy just moving about and carrying the extra weight

I could be wrong


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Umm no.. muscle is muscle no matter what way you look at it... You have to ad calories to your diet in-order to ad muscle.. How much though, that would vary in each person. The person with 10% will look whole lot muscle obviously, then the person with 20%.. Strength wise, depends on how each person trains.. If ones trains for power lifting vs bodybuilding..


----------



## MusclePlz (Mar 28, 2010)

ksrcrider said:


> Umm no.. muscle is muscle no matter what way you look at it... You have to ad calories to your diet in-order to ad muscle.. How much though, that would vary in each person. The person with 10% will look whole lot muscle obviously, then the person with 20%.. Strength wise, depends on how each person trains.. If ones trains for power lifting vs bodybuilding..


Say what?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Surely the person with lower fat already has more muscle (if they're the same weight) , so obviously their calorie requirement to grow even more is higher..?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

ksrcrider said:


> Umm no.. muscle is muscle no matter what way you look at it... You have to ad calories to your diet in-order to ad muscle.. How much though, that would vary in each person. The person with 10% will look whole lot muscle obviously, then the person with 20%.. Strength wise, depends on how each person trains.. If ones trains for power lifting vs bodybuilding..


Depends on your level of experience, a newbie can eat at a calorie deficiency and still gain muscle


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

ksrcrider said:


> Umm no.. muscle is muscle no matter what way you look at it... You have to ad calories to your diet in-order to ad muscle.. How much though, that would vary in each person. The person with 10% will look whole lot muscle obviously, then the person with 20%.. Strength wise, depends on how each person trains.. If ones trains for power lifting vs bodybuilding..


Who is this geezer?


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

L11 said:


> Surely the person with lower fat already has more muscle (if they're the same weight) , so obviously their calorie requirement to grow even more is higher..?


they will have more visable muscle. not generally more muscle


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

lickatsplit said:


> they will have more visable muscle. not generally more muscle


If they're the same weight the 10% will have more muscle

100kg 10% = 90kg lean body mass, 10kg fat

100kg 20% = 80kg lbm, 20kg fat


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

depends what your mirror is saying tbh 

some people looking to massively lump up who are putting on a lot of muscle are able to carry a little bit of extra fat better than others, a little bit of fat here and there imo if you're looking to lump up(and are achieving that) isn't that bad, if your diets fcuked or you're not getting enough protien down you then that dirty bulk can go horribly wrong and you end up with lumps of fat popping up all over the gaff


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I believe I'm the same bf% as a pork scratching


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> Who is this geezer?


He's from the USA. Im sure he'll get used to UK forums eventually


----------

